# Compact frames, define and...who makes em?



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Who makes a compact frame besides specialized? What qualifies as a compact frame vs not compact?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty much all the big bike companies are making compact frames.

Compact generally means sloping top tube. Traditional generally means horizontal top tube.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Based on that definition not everyone is making compact frames.

Scott, Cannondale, Fuji, BMC, Trek, Bianchi, etc. are all traditional. Specialized is the only one i've seen that appears to be sloped....


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

After looking around a bit, maybe my definition isn't so great.

A better term for most frames made these days is probably "semi-compact", yeah marketing.

Look at the Addict and CR1 versus the Plasma. The Cannondale Synapse, Trek Madone, Orbea Orca, don't have horizontal TT's, but they also don't slope as noticeably as the Specialized or Giants.

It's a loose definition. In reality whether compact is better or worse than traditional has been tossed round a lot. Some like compact, some don't. Ride what works and looks good to you.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

"Compact" geometry is also a way for frame builders to make less sizes of frames and still be able to fit the majority of the riding world. With a traditional frame, frames would come in lots of sizes from 48 or 50 cm all the way up to 62 and larger. So a frame builder would have to offer 10 different sizes to be able to fit everyone. With the "compact" geometry, a lot of companies are only offering S, M, L, and XL frames. Because of the added room between the top tube and the seat, you have more adjustability to be able to fit more riders on less frame sizes.

Some argue that bike fit can suffer with less frame size options out there. I guess that's true to an extent. But, like it or not, that's the way of the future it seems. I personally like the compact geometry. I came from a mountain biking background so it just felt more "natural" to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IAmCosmo said:


> *"Compact" geometry is also a way for frame builders to make less sizes of frames and still be able to fit the majority of the riding world. * With a traditional frame, frames would come in lots of sizes from 48 or 50 cm all the way up to 62 and larger. So a frame builder would have to offer 10 different sizes to be able to fit everyone. With the "compact" geometry, a lot of companies are only offering S, M, L, and XL frames. Because of the added room between the top tube and the seat, you have more adjustability to be able to fit more riders on less frame sizes.
> 
> Some argue that bike fit can suffer with less frame size options out there. I guess that's true to an extent. But, like it or not, that's the way of the future it seems. *I personally like the compact geometry. I came from a mountain biking background so it just felt more "natural" to me.*


Giant actually started this trend a few years back - I don't recall exactly when. And many believe both of these reasons are why. Less sizes and a way to entice MTN bikers to road ride.

RE: the definition of compact vs traditional. My description is horizontal TT = traditional. Sloped (whether by angling or simply straight, but not parallel) = compact. That given, many of the brands mentioned previously are in fact compact... or as someone said, semi compact.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Giant and Speclized are two most common brands using compact frames. The big reason is cost savings for the companies. Giant can manufacture frames in XS,S,M, L and XL sizes where cannondale will make 7 or 8 sizes for one bike.

IMHO I like traditional sizes better than compact if you can find the right size. Have a friend that is in an odd in between sizes and likes the compact because he knows a Med Giant will fit him with the right adjustments.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Scott, Cannondale, Fuji, BMC, Trek, Bianchi, etc. are all traditional_


Not so.

'Compact frame' is a marketing term coined in the 1990s for what used to be called 'sloping top tube frame.' As said by godot above, almost everyone has a compact frame or frames in their line-up. Also as said above, some top tubes slope more than others, making some compact frames look traditional when they're really not. Looking at geometry charts will provide a clearer picture of who offers and who doesn't offer so-called compact frames.

/w


----------

